# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  [Stage PFE] Scurit ou Dveloppement JAVA J2EE (SERVLETS/JSP) (Struts/Hibernate)

## miguelli.corleone

Bonjour,

je suis lve ingnieur en 4me anne  la grande cole marocaine des sciences de l'ingnieur. J'ai une solide base en administration et scurit rseau et systme (Linux, windows 2003 server) ainsi une trs bonne connaissance du dveloppement des application Web.

Je cherche un stage de 4 mois (PFE), en scurit des rseaux et des systmes informatiques ou bien dveloppement JAVA J2EE (SERVLETS/JSP) (Struts/Hibernate).

Je suis disponible  partir du premier mars 2008.

Pour me contacter: amine.elouazzani@gmail.com
NB: je suis prt me dplacer !!
merci

----------

